# Forgotten Reps.



## Rocket (Feb 20, 2011)

It's obvious these days that the popularity contest when it comes to animals leans towards the money makers and up-and-coming colour phases. As a result of the trends, many species are forgotten or pushed aside and some left alone due to dull colouration, complexity of captive maintenance and poor return on investment through breeding. Some animals aren't as gregarious or socially adept and exhibit poor tolerance to staring and handling. Another reason may be start-up costs, some of the lesser-known animals may cost more to begin with and proposed keepers may get turned away due to reputations of poor return or possible death (knob-tail enthusiasts will know what I'm on about).

However, some specialist keepers lean towards the unpopular animals and focus on them as a result of personal interest and don't care for the social conform, I am one of them, especially for my favourites, Nephrurus stellatus.

This under-appreciated, under-researched and generally under-estimated species has alot of potential, just like Nephrurus levis. If you look at some of levis04's threads you will see some stunners and some that qualify for the social tage of 'hypo'. With further concentrated and line breeding, I have no doubt that some absolutely jaw-dropping animals can be produced in a matter of seasons, even enough to rival overseas animals, if only more people would take an interest to the species. 

Like Nephrurus laevissimus, this species is certainly not overly tolerable of handling, require a rather specific style of housing and hide for all visual hours of the day. They are a specific animal for specifically interested keepers but to me, they will even rival N.levis and N.amyae for personality, characteristic and potential.

Also, to dickyknee, if you want emailed images or anything, send me a PM.

Anybody else that keeps any lizards that tend to be forgotten and left out, please add photos to this thread . Please, no amyae, asper, levis, bearded dragons etc....


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gorgeous Geckos! I would keep them but they are not allowed in Victoria!!


----------



## Rocket (Feb 20, 2011)

Well when or if the list changes Jay84, let me know and I'll send you some


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a trio of stellatus that isnt fussed about digging alot of the time they choose to lay on top of the sand ..


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Well when or if the list changes Jay84, let me know and I'll send you some


 
Thanks Rocket, hopefully i won't have to wait long!


----------



## Rocket (Feb 20, 2011)

Photos jk888? More photos the better


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

all the nephs are something that I believe have been underrated for ages ... there becoming popular though but IMO not fast enough 

cant wait to keep dealani , vertabralis , stellatus and wheeleri although the first two are not legally available for anyone I don't think


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

If the first one can be found in SA and according to Reptiles Down under it can, then all you need is one enthusiast to apply for a permit to catch some then breed them they should then become common place. I would do it but well I don't have the cash or the transport.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers Rocket , PM sent ...

Thanks fro posting those pics too , great little gecko that i dont see to often


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

The permits have been knocked back for dealaeni a few times from my knowledge


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

A collect protected species from the wild permit? In SA any reptile that isn't on the basic is only available on request. So one would assume in the right circumstances any reptile can be kept.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 20, 2011)

You will not get a take permit for _N.deleani_, I assure you, especially if you are not a SA resident. NPWS SA just don't want them in captivity, it's that simple.

I keep them individually in tubs, I was instructed not to keep them together permanently however, some people have done it with success in large black tubs, as you would get from Bunnings or Mitre 10.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

I am a South Australian resident. I don't understand why not but thats the way it is I guess. Although the NPWS do mention that they issue permits to collect protected animals from the wild for private collections you can apply for the permit but its a bit of money to apply especially if you don't get approved and then if you did you would have to find them.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 4 stellatus eggs incubating right now hope they all hatch  they are great and look amazing.

I have a trio 2 females and 1 male purchased from levis04 When I first got them I had the 2 females together with no trouble at all then separated them during breeding and kept them separate for a bit after that but I have found that for some reason they are feeding better being back together. Sounds strange any one else have this happen to them ? 

Great pics as well Rocket.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 20, 2011)

I for one have always loved N.stellatus, the main reason I have not gone into keeping them is they come up for sale rarely and when then do im strapped for cash lol


----------



## Rocket (Feb 20, 2011)

mike83 said:


> I have 4 stellatus eggs incubating right now hope they all hatch  they are great and look amazing.
> 
> I have a trio 2 females and 1 male purchased from levis04 When I first got them I had the 2 females together with no trouble at all then separated them during breeding and kept them separate for a bit after that but I have found that for some reason they are feeding better being back together. Sounds strange any one else have this happen to them ?
> 
> Great pics as well Rocket.


 
Got any photos of the tubs you use when keeping the N.stellatus females together and what size tubs are they? Sounds interesting, I have always been interested in throwing my three girls in a 3-foot tank with a tonne of sand and see how they go but I'm not sure....

Geckoman,
I'll sort you out next season hopefully.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll take some pics for u and send u a pm with them if u like. Yeah u haven't had any trouble with having the 2 females together at 1st I was abit worried having them in the same tub but they get along great even sometimes they are both in the same hide. Think the tubs are around 20 or 30 liters carnt Rember of the top of my head. What do u keep your geckos in a rack set up or u have enclosures ?


----------



## Rocket (Feb 20, 2011)

They are individually housed in 20L tubs atop two strands of cord in a rack set-up. Hatchlings are kept in smaller tubs individually and basically identical to the adults.

Yeah pics would be great thanks, I always love seeing photos.


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 20, 2011)

Rocket said:


> NPWS SA just don't want them in captivity, it's that simple.



Hi Rocket
Did NPWS tell you this directly? I know this has been spread around by various people (I have even been told this), but have you asked NPWS?

Daniel


----------



## Rocket (Feb 21, 2011)

OzGecko said:


> Hi Rocket
> Did NPWS tell you this directly? I know this has been spread around by various people (I have even been told this), but have you asked NPWS?
> 
> Daniel


 
Hey Dan,
Yeah, spread by fellow gecko keepers in this state. Seems it gets around like you said. 

NPWS were meant to contact me in regards to some permits I am chasing however they haven't gotten around to it so I'll call them again this week.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rocket said:


> They are individually housed in 20L tubs atop two strands of cord in a rack set-up. Hatchlings are kept in smaller tubs individually and basically identical to the adults.
> 
> Yeah pics would be great thanks, I always love seeing photos.


 
Sounds just like what I have mate u could prob keep 2 females in 1 tub but don't think I'd keep more then 2 unless it's a bigger tub. My 2 females get along great and when they were in separate tubs I did notice them always looking at each other. I have found that my 2 feed better together. If I notice any signs of then not feeding well or not getting along I will have them in a tub each.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Hey Dan,
> Yeah, spread by fellow gecko keepers in this state. Seems it gets around like you said.
> 
> NPWS were meant to contact me in regards to some permits I am chasing however they haven't gotten around to it so I'll call them again this week.


any news on this? I am curious.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 22, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> any news on this? I am curious.


 
Curious on the N.deleani topic or the permits I am after?


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Curious on the N.deleani topic or the permits I am after?


 Little bit of both.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 22, 2011)

Nah, no UV lighting. The simplest style seems to work best. Tub with a lot of compactable soil so burrows can be excavated. Keep one end dry and warm, one end moist and cool. Feed on approprate sized crickets (I remove hopper legs) and spray the geckos multiple times weekly.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 22, 2011)

I suppose you could use a water bowl if you wanted but I don't, it would most likely be filled with sand in a matter of hours anyway as they continually renovate their enclosure. I use packed play-pit sand from Mitre 10, I've found it to be not very course and it compacts when moist so it's optimum for when they dig burrows.

There are a few around for sale these days, look through the 'For Sale' threads. They are around $250-$350ea.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 23, 2011)

Some Phyllurrus platurus
Highly underrated imo


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Feb 27, 2011)

they look great


----------



## wizz (Feb 27, 2011)

does any one no more info on this.............. Southern Cross Reptiles - Gecko Photo Gallery


----------



## Sarah (Feb 27, 2011)

Phyllurrus platurus look pretty cool to me, i have noticed leaftails are rarely seen for sale in Vic.


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree that Stellatus along with Laevissimus are certainly under rated! 
I dont have many pics of my Stellatus, but here are a few...




















Wizz,. unfortunately SXR are no longer working on the Deleani project , which is a real disappointment 
If anyone else is, I would love to hear from them...


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd love some leavissimus... unfortunately not too many of them around as for the other nephs stellatus are'nt allowed in mex, heck we can't even get wheleeris and are just lucky enough to be able to keep the roughs (barring sheai) and leaftails in the last re-shuffle.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks heaps Kelly for the contribution . I was hoping you would add to it.

Do you have any new N.laevissimus photos to add, yes, I know, I'm greedy :lol:


----------



## richardsc (Feb 28, 2011)

lovely assortment of gex,im still yet to keep any,does this thread relate to gex or all forgotten reps,me personally ,i find my passion lies in large skinks,all monitors and med/large dragons

though if i purchase a gecko im quite posative i wouldnt stop at one,beautiful animals


----------



## Rocket (Feb 28, 2011)

richardsc,
My intention was for photos of most lizards that seem to be given the back end, not just geckos.

My apologies as the thread has steered towards a Nephrurus stellatus sort of focus. I would love to see some photos of your skinks so please post them up.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 1, 2011)

No worries 
here are some of my Laevissimus.
Sorry some of the pics are a bit crap,. they were not really in the mood for pics & kept taking off
They are intriguing creatures,.
I love their patterning, they are so neat.
Some of them look a bit skeletal, they have very unusual skin & its alot thinner then all the other Knobbies,. 
I LOVE them & I am pleased I added them to my collection


----------



## reptilife (Mar 1, 2011)

reptilife said:


>



Woops...

Here is an all-too-often-forgotten common Lowland Blotched Blue tongue Skink. T. Nigrolutea.
These are without doubt one of my favorite species to keep but no-one seems to appreciate them.
Our pet-shops rarely sell them here because "no-one wants to buy them".
I have to virtually give away juvs because any price is apparently too high.
They are so easy to keep, easy to breed, they require no license, are handle-able and hardy.
What more could you ask for?


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 1, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2011)

interesting patterning on your blotchie,there one of my favourite species,i keep lowlands and 3 type localities of highlands blotchys

rocket i like the gex pics,ill have to find some pics


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Love the Laevissimus Gecko


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2011)

a few skinks


----------



## Smithers (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Geckoman, Thanks for posting pics of the Platurus they are a great looking gecko. I love that head on shot you have previously posted with an evil look about him/her. Be good to see it again  Would you say a 60x45x60 would house a pair/trio of these guys?? I was planning get a small dragon but am sticking with Geckos for this tank.

Great pics too Kelly loven the colours in the 3rd and 2nd last pics of the Laevissimus. 

For my add to the topic I think Dip Galeatus are a visual marvel that for what ever reason seems to be not as predominant as it should be. A species on my wishlist.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hey Geckoman, Thanks for posting pics of the Platurus they are a great looking gecko. I love that head on shot you have previously posted with an evil look about him/her. Be good to see it again  Would you say a 60x45x60 would house a pair/trio of these guys?? I was planning get a small dragon but am sticking with Geckos for this tank.
> 
> Great pics too Kelly loven the colours in the 3rd and 2nd last pics of the Laevissimus.
> 
> For my add to the topic I think Dip Galeatus are a visual marvel that for what ever reason seems to be not as predominant as it should be. A species on my wishlist.


 Hey,
No worrys, I'll think I know which picture you mean, ill dig it up now.
In regards to the enclosure size if its 60 high then that will be fine 2-5 adults imo.
When housing them make sure you include large pieces of sandstone forming a cave so on hot days they have somewhere cool to hang out.

Thanks Josh


----------



## Smithers (Mar 1, 2011)

Aha,...that be the one  Thanks Josh I love that pic,.....Cheers for the tip too. When you say up to 5 are these all female except one male or can multiple males be housed together?? Im not a big fan of housing pairs but if they are cool in groups like Dip Galeatus that sounds good.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 1, 2011)

Reptilife, great looking T.nigrolutea, you're right, they are unappreciated and make such great pets due to their diverse range of colouration and patterning and beautiful temperaments.

Great looking skinks richardsc. I've always been fond of the Centralian Blueys and will one day endeavour to buy some.

Kelly, you love making people jealous don't you!? Great looking N.laevissimus! I must get some eventually but not anytime soon unfortunately. It's great to see you are doing well with them and seem to have them in good numbers.

Hey Smithers,
I keep Diplodactylus galeatus and you're right, they're a beautiful species. Extraordinary hunters too with a bottomless pit of a stomach. I need to get some new ones but here's some old photos:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Aha,...that be the one  Thanks Josh I love that pic,.....Cheers for the tip too. When you say up to 5 are these all female except one male or can multiple males be housed together?? Im not a big fan of housing pairs but if they are cool in groups like Dip Galeatus that sounds good.


I haven't tried housing multiple males but my guess is they would act like most other species and fight during breeding season


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 1, 2011)

Anybody breeding those leaftails?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Rocket, Do you keep these in groups I have heard they can be housed with multiple males no harm done?? Lil treasures these I think,..it's just Im cash strapped when breeders sell them damn it 



Geckoman said:


> I haven't tried housing multiple males but my guess is they would act like most other species and fight during breeding season



Thanks Josh,...one male it is then


----------



## Rocket (Mar 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hey Rocket, Do you keep these in groups I have heard they can be housed with multiple males no harm done?? Lil treasures these I think,..it's just Im cash strapped when breeders sell them damn it
> 
> I only house a pair together and have another juvenile kept individually that I'm waiting to see the sex of as it matures. They have a tonne of personality and unlike the general conception of Diplodactylus being terrestrial, these things run all over the walls of the cage. Then again, they are in plastic tubs and their claws must be able to get a good foothold on the walls. I'm unsure how they'd go in glass enclosures though so needless to say, I use lids! They have laid eggs but have stopped for the season and the eggs they did lay, were laid in dry soil and quickly deteriorated unfortunately.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Hooglabah said:


> Anybody breeding those leaftails?


 Next season i will be again, although this season I didnt have the best luck
In Victoria you cant keep P.platurus but you can keep other species such as S.salebrosus


----------



## Smithers (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Smithers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Rocket, Do you keep these in groups I have heard they can be housed with multiple males no harm done?? Lil treasures these I think,..it's just Im cash strapped when breeders sell them damn it
> ...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Semi-arboreal?


----------



## levis04 (Mar 1, 2011)

OzGecko said:


> Hi Rocket
> Did NPWS tell you this directly? I know this has been spread around by various people (I have even been told this), but have you asked NPWS?
> 
> Daniel


 I have been told directly by NPWS it is true they dont want them in the hobby.


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know why I haven't seen too many _Tiliqua multifasciata_ or _Tiliqua occipitalis_ for sale. 
My _multifasciata_ is great, though he needs it around 34 in the hot end of his enclosure. 
At least it warms my room up!


----------



## Cabb11age (Mar 3, 2011)

hey rocket,

i have a juvy pair of galeatus i origanily got off levis04, that i am moving on to concentrate on levis and stels so if ya need new blood pm me,

regards mick


----------



## Rocket (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Cabb11age but I'll be right, I don't need anymore _D.galeatus_.

Do you have any photos of your _N.stellatus_?


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2011)

as a few of you would be aware of i just love the smaller "forgotten" species, i keep a few small skink species and plan to expand into some of the more forgotten gex and pygopods next season. N. stellatus is at the top of my want list


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2011)

Some of my other favourites:


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 5, 2011)

Love that last one wat is it?


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 5, 2011)

Heteronotia binoei?
They're pretty tiny!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> Love that last one wat is it?


 


shortstuff61 said:


> Heteronotia binoei?
> They're pretty tiny!


 Sure is, AKA Bynoes/Prickly gecko


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah ok might have 2 get me a couple lol


----------



## Smithers (Mar 5, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> Ah ok might have 2 get me a couple lol



If you look around Gem you can just one and produce some offspring........But it will have to be Parthenogenetic = Self replicating without a partner


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeh sounds interesting an asexual gecko lol I don't think I could have just one tho


----------



## Rocket (Mar 11, 2011)

Possibly the worst photos ever taken of a gecko:

Saltuarius salebrosus, absolutely stunning geckos that grow to enormous lengths (in gecko standards) and no photo, no matter how focused can capture their true beauty or do them justice.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2011)

You have got some cracking leaf tails there Rocket, you must be stoked!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 11, 2011)

they look fantastic Rocket, i have seen them here in Melbourne but they seem to be pretty rare in the hobby overall , im currently on the hunt for a pair of Saltuarius salebrosus, what size tank are you keeping yours in Rocket, i have a tall 80cm all mesh zoomed enclosure but i think it would be no good in holding in humidity.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 11, 2011)

Sarah,
I am keeping them in a 450Lx450Wx600H exo terra for the time being. As you would know, they grow rather large (up to 300mm TL) but are slow growers and slow to mature, taking up to three years to reach maturity and as they grow, I will separate them and increase the enclosure size.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks Rocket i have seen adult ones and they are truly magnificent ,are you planning to keep them in pairs eventually or individually.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 11, 2011)

I will most likely separate them as they grow and keep them individually. 

Good luck finding them, they are truly magnificent like you said and would be good to see them in the hands of more keepers as they really are rather scarce and forgotten.


----------



## hornet (Mar 11, 2011)

300mm, you serious? I knew they were large but damn. There are some cornutus on RDU at the moment, $500 a pop. What are the salebrosus worth?


----------



## Rocket (Mar 31, 2011)

...well its been a while since I checked this and finally saw your question hornet. The S.salebrosus are worth (from what I've seen) anywhere from $350-$500ea.


----------

